# Beretta 948



## Toad (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello recently my wife was left a gun from her father and it is a 1951 beretta 948. It is missing the Safety Catch I have been trying to find a replacement. I found on Ebay a person with what looks to be simular Safety Catches I feel it is unlikely they would fit. Beretta 21A or Model 70. If someone has these guns and knows if they interchange that would be great. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2014)

Must not be very many old Beretta owners. Well I will make this post for the next person looking to replace parts. I have learned Beretta did reuse the same part in different calibers and even kept dimensions the same. I currently received a Catch from a Beretta 84 for the 948. It is similar in size and looks to be a good fit however the arm is in the wrong direction. This did help me feel that is I get or Find a 1934 which was a larger caliber version of the 948 it maybe be a good fit. I ordered one last night. The 84 could work but I would need to machine and weld a arm on it. It would also be a good template to machine a whole new part if needed. I know a lot of trouble for a not very valuable gun. My goal is to keep repair under 100. In fact I ordered the 1934 part from Apex. I can also say the CDNN Sports was very nice and helpful and did say if the 84 part did not work I could send back for a refund.


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2014)

I can confirm the 1934 safety catch fits the 948 and works perfectly.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

*Good for you.*

Sorry I wasn't here for most of June.

Yes, the 948 is an alloy frame, .22 long rifle caliber version of the 1934/1935 Beretta pistols. (Same song, third verse.) I'm glad you figured it out and got what you needed.

The 948 is sort of an old design, but for a handy and light pistol to carry when hiking, it serves very well. In fact, there have been no U. S. made pistols to serve that exact purpose until quite recently. The sad part is, being discontinued for some years now, replacement parts can be 'iffy'. Usually springs are easy enough, but the firing pin and magazines can be rare. The good news is, they aren't delicate. Yes, they can be broken, but usually from mistreatment.


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply anyway. I did some shooting with it last weekend and it works as good as I have read. Shoots nice no issues and at 50 feet very spot on compared to the Mark II Target that was a little tighter group.


----------

